# How to apply for a Green card - Married to an American



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife is American, and she is currently applying for a Visa to come and live here in UK with me for a couple. We then plan to move to the States. 

I am aware I am eligible to apply, I was just wondering where I go to apply for it. Is it it done on online, and what type of card to apply for? 

Also, how in general does it take to be issued, as don't plan to leave for 18 months or so...

Thanksa lot


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

appletart said:


> My wife is American, and she is currently applying for a Visa to come and live here in UK with me for a couple. We then plan to move to the States.
> 
> I am aware I am eligible to apply, I was just wondering where I go to apply for it. Is it it done on online, and what type of card to apply for?
> 
> ...


You apply for a spouse visa to move to the US, just like your wife applied for a spouse visa to move to the UK.

Start here:

USCIS - Spouse

You are issued your "Green Card" upon entry to the US.

The full process takes between 6 to 9 months.


----------

